# I Cant Hear Sounds On Youtube!!!



## shiseido (Aug 7, 2006)

Does Anyone Know How To Solve This Problem? 

I Can Hear Sounds On Windows Media And Quicktime But Not On Youtube And Other Flash Medias... 


Someone Heeelp =[


----------



## officialblueboys (Apr 23, 2006)

Hi
I think flash player is not properly installed . Download Flash Player 9 from here
http://www.softpedia.com/get/Internet/WEB-Design/Flash/Macromedia-Flash-Player.shtml

This will solve ur problem


----------



## shiseido (Aug 7, 2006)

it still doesnt work... =[


----------



## officialblueboys (Apr 23, 2006)

which browser ru usin?


----------



## shiseido (Aug 7, 2006)

internet exploer


----------



## officialblueboys (Apr 23, 2006)

Try to view those flash movies in Firefox or Opera


----------



## shiseido (Aug 7, 2006)

i dont have those.


----------



## officialblueboys (Apr 23, 2006)

So download them

They are free and fast and secure than IE


----------



## shiseido (Aug 7, 2006)

ok i got them.


----------



## shiseido (Aug 7, 2006)

it still doesnt work with firefox..


----------



## moman9696 (Nov 4, 2007)

The problem you experienced a year ago, I am just experiencing now. As a summary for some reason about 4 weeks ago I lost ability to hear sound through YouTube and also CNN for that matter. I can hear streaming radio and play MP3 so the sound card is ok. But can't hear YouTube (or CNN). I've updated Adobe Flash player, installed firefox and Netscape but the problem is common with all three browsers. Must be something to do with the way YouTube and CNN send their sound. Can someone help?


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

See if this works for you:

http://www.mydigitallife.info/2007/08/15/adobe-flash-no-sound-wavemapper-trick/


----------



## silentmage (Oct 25, 2007)

i am having the same problem (posted it myself a few weeks ago but got not response). i tried the directions on the site and all was well. the sound worked for about an hour a few days ago, but now it stopped again and now not even video will play for more than a few seconds.


----------



## lolt (Nov 3, 2007)

Whoa. [/Bill and Ted's excellent adventure]


----------



## silentmage (Oct 25, 2007)

the website says to try and get msacm32.drv, but i already have it. i tried to overwrite it from my brothers computer, his flash works. but it wouldn't let me. it was being used bt another file or program. i closed all open applications except explorer and tried again, same error. i tried to delete it, same error. any idea's?


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Intermittant problems need to be investigated with different troubleshooting techniques and a separate topic should be opened.

They can be due to poor bandwidth, ad blockers, firewalls, browser problems, etc...


----------



## silentmage (Oct 25, 2007)

i posted a separate topic almost 2 weeks ago and no one responded.


----------



## nlisenhour (Nov 27, 2007)

I had this problem for months and tried numerous suggestions, but this one worked:
Copy everything below the line into Notepad and save it with a .reg extension (e.g., fix.reg) . Go to My Computer then My Documents (or wherever you saved it to) , double click on the file and it will add it to the registry. If you don't feel safe about editing the registry, create a restore point on your PC and you can always go back.

_________________________________________________________________________
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Drivers32]
"midimapper"="midimap.dll"
"msacm.imaadpcm"="imaadp32.acm"
"msacm.msadpcm"="msadp32.acm"
"msacm.msg711"="msg711.acm"
"msacm.msgsm610"="msgsm32.acm"
"msacm.trspch"="tssoft32.acm"
"vidc.cvid"="iccvid.dll"
"VIDC.I420"="i420vfw.dll"
"vidc.iv31"="ir32_32.dll"
"vidc.iv32"="ir32_32.dll"
"vidc.iv41"="ir41_32.ax"
"VIDC.IYUV"="iyuv_32.dll"
"vidc.mrle"="msrle32.dll"
"vidc.msvc"="msvidc32.dll"
"VIDC.YVYU"="msyuv.dll"
"wavemapper"="msacm32.drv"
"msacm.msg723"="msg723.acm"
"vidc.M263"="msh263.drv"
"vidc.M261"="msh261.drv"
"msacm.msaudio1"="msaud32.acm"
"msacm.sl_anet"="sl_anet.acm"
"msacm.iac2"="C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\iac25_32.ax"
"vidc.iv50"="ir50_32.dll"
"wave"="wdmaud.drv"
"midi"="wdmaud.drv"
"mixer"="wdmaud.drv"
"VIDC.WMV3"="wmv9vcm.dll"
"VIDC.VP40"="vp4vfw.dll"
"msacm.voxacm160"="vct3216.acm"
"MSVideo"="vfwwdm32.dll"
"MSVideo8"="VfWWDM32.dll"
"wave1"="wdmaud.drv"
"midi1"="wdmaud.drv"
"mixer1"="wdmaud.drv"
"aux"="wdmaud.drv"
"vidc.VP70"="vp7vfw.dll"
"vidc.X264"="x264vfw.dll"
"VIDC.FPS1"="frapsvid.dll"
"vidc.VP60"="vp6vfw.dll"
"vidc.VP61"="vp6vfw.dll"
"vidc.VP62"="vp6vfw.dll"
"vidc.DIVX"="DivX.dll"
"VIDC.UYVY"="msyuv.dll"
"VIDC.YUY2"="msyuv.dll"
"VIDC.YVU9"="tsbyuv.dll"
"VIDC.DRAW"="DVIDEO.DLL"
"VIDC.YV12"="yv12vfw.dll"
"wave2"="wdmaud.drv"
"midi2"="wdmaud.drv"
"mixer2"="wdmaud.drv"
"aux1"="wdmaud.drv"
"wave3"="wdmaud.drv"
"midi3"="wdmaud.drv"
"mixer3"="wdmaud.drv"
"aux2"="wdmaud.drv"
"VIDC.MSUD"="msulvc05.dll"
"wave4"="wdmaud.drv"
"midi4"="wdmaud.drv"
"mixer4"="wdmaud.drv"
"aux3"="wdmaud.drv


----------



## Hacks_solve_all (Jan 13, 2008)

Sorry i am so late to post on this forum but i just got the youtube sound program.
But...

i tryed all the stuff on those sites for my youtube sound error and none of them work.

Heres the story:
I go to youtube one day and it works fine and the next day i go to it and i get no sound, but the movie plays fine. i try downloading all those fancy reg-fix programs and going looking for tutorials and nothing works. but heres the thing that gets me, The sounds for SOME programs that are offline work!!!

It is Very wierd and it messed my sound up good now.


----------

